

10 Tips for Using GNU Find - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/316404-10-tips-for-using-gnu-find

======
hernan7
The 3rd example has an error:

    
    
       $ find -empty -type -f
       find: Arguments to -type should contain only one letter
    

Should be instead:

    
    
       $ find -empty -type f
    

Unfortunately, the site requires you to create some kind of account to
comment. Not very user friendly :(

------
akkartik
The -regextype option was new to me.

~~~
ax0n
that was also new to me. It also doesn't work on most of my (non-Linux)
systems with their bsd-derived find.

